# We once stood tall



## Cermage (Dec 22, 2007)

http://goooglebot.deviantart.com/art/We-on...ll-too-72685571

Click the link to understand. and the image itself isn't posted here because its too big (1024*768)


----------



## ARK6476 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, that's really good. Did you make that? If so, then well done!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 24, 2007)

kinda looks like a game, I mean the textures arent that high quality. It is as if you made it using a game engine..

I  hope you also made the back ground because it is full of detail and color.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 24, 2007)

looks like terragen :/


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> looks like terragen :/



He mentions in the quote towards the bottom that it indeed it was made with Terragen.  Good eye pointing that out tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very good Incomplete if you actually made that yourself.  If not, then congratulate the artist on a job well done.

- Fitzy


----------



## Cermage (Dec 24, 2007)

i did all of it..... besides the planets which were stocks. and The textures were hard-ish to get what i wanted so i gave up and continued on with what i had xD


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 24, 2007)

A job well done mate


----------

